# "Four Musketeers" movie soundtrack?



## slava12

Hello,
My name is Slava.
I am a big fan of music. I love it all, Classical , Techno, Trance, you name it!
I was wondering whether anyone knows of "The four Musketeers" movie, staring Michael York as D'Artagnian? The movie was made in 1975.
In particular, I am looking to download couple of music tracks by lalo Schifrin " Chase to the Convent" and " Frozen Pond Fight". The soundtrack was made in 1996.
Here are samples attached. If you know where I can download these two compositions or send to me,I will be more than grateful to you!

Also, what is the best Baroque music that you can recommend?
Thank you,
Slava


----------



## phoenixshade

Hi, Slava, and welcome to the forum!

I can't help you with the _Four Musketeers_, but I do have a baroque suggestion.

I'm sure you've heard tons of baroque music from Bach, Telemann, Vivaldi, etc... so I'll suggest something a bit off the beaten path.

*William Lawes - Fantasia-Suites*









If you can find it, I'd suggest the recording by the London Baroque on Harmonia Mundi.

English baroque music has a different sound from the more well-known German and Italian music of the same period. The fantasia-suite was a distinctly English form for organ and strings (two violins and bass viol) in three movements: a fantasia, which was fugue-like in its use of counterpoint and often with a "conversation" alternating between the two violins; and two courtly dances.


----------



## slava12

Thanks,
But, I am looking for the type of Baroque music that I heard from the Four Musketeers movie. I have attached clip of the music. I don't know which composer has similar music.
I think it is Baroque type of music. .


----------

